# Living in Putrajaya vs KL



## rajeshsh79

Hi

I am planning to move to KL for work with my wife and kid (2.5 years old). My kid goes to playschool. I will be working in Cyberjaya. Though I have been to KL many times, the sheer diversity and options of the place, confuse me for choices. 

I want to know

1. My office does not give me a car. Will it be more convenient to buy a car or rent it? I am thinking that if I am living close to cyberjaya then I could use public transport, taxis etc and drive to KL on the weekends using rented cars/taxis. How does a rented car figure as opposed to self owned car over two years stay?

2. Where should I stay? Is Putrajaya a good place. My wife and I like open green spaces. Putrajaya looks very beautiful. However, I am worried about low population there. Is the life too dull? Is it safe at night? Will the small kid feel bored? 

3. If we decide to stay in Putrajaya, what will be the best place to stay? I am confused with precincts and maps. I saw that there is an Alamanda mall there which looks like a decent place to live near. Is the area near the mall more densely populated and good place to live?

4. If we do not stay at Putrajaya, then what is a good place - given my car situation.

5. What's a good playschool and kindergarten nearby.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## lorgnette

Actually staying in Putrajaya and Cyberjaya will be wiser selection as you have expected --you have no long daily commutes -unnecessary to leave very early and come back late in crowded trains. You will have a better life-work balance.

As for having a car, driving in KL require a strategic mindset to avoid heavy congested traffic spots at Express toll roads and familiarity to divert to street/ housing lanes at certain times of day. GPS apps is a handy option for most drivers. Also, driving to KL on weekends and public holidays will be busier than usual when crowds from Singapore swarm northwards through Johor and KL by land and air. 

Depending on the length of contract you will be serving, look for a sustainable temporary family preference before buying or renting a car. If you are using it for occasional weekends there are more viable, economical options. 

Build a relationship and an arrangement with a local taxi driver#. I recommend that you negotiate with your driver from airport to Putrajaya as he/she plies the route daily (and likely live in KL where most customers are). If your work place is not walking distance from residence, find a car pool with a neighbour since probably 90% of residents work nearby. 

When you call # from and to KL for shopping or entertainment, your contact will sort out one of his taxi driver friends to fetch at a fixed place and fixed price to a fixed destination with receipts. The deal is awesome- you will have no issue with meters-driver is punctual to a minute in time, cab is clean and price is reasonable.

If you live in Putrajaya, check the playschool bus option and the language medium (English, Malay or Mandarin or Tamil) for a right choice when you register your child. 

Depending on your leisure activities, Putrajaya will be laid back and leisurely with sufficient common amenities- although boredom or excitement depends on individual.

During first week of work, simply ask any of the secretaries, co-workers for referrals or visit rental agencies. Similar to the climate, Malaysians are warm (hearted) and open-minded in a happy to offer suggestions mindset. 

I suggest you take it easy with a two -three weeks stay at a hotel (inflation and room rates are affordable) before searching for a suitable place, after view and review, near work and playschool. Cost of housing is relative. It should be a right place where your family feels comfortable and enjoyable.

When you arrive, you will realize that one of Malaysia's fascination is Malaysians in its diverse cultures, traditions live very harmoniously and can converse in two-five languages/dialects living in mixed culture communities.

Meantime, simply familiarize in Malaysia's comparatively low inflation compared to more than double rates south of the border.

Have a pleasant new lifestyle!


----------



## rajeshsh79

Thank you very much for your reply. That was very helpful.


----------



## rajeshsh79

Thank you Hans. I am planning to visit Cyberjaya and Putrajaya to see some places. Do you know of any good property consultant who can help me with some options in Cyberjaya? I will link up with him/youself when I am there. I have gone through some websites and I can hardly find anything available in cyberjaya except the cyberia which is a little too isolated from what I can tell through online resources. Putrajaya has a few options but I guess I can only make up my mind when I see the place. It is so beautiful in pictures that you feel compelled to live there, but then I think after a few weeks or months, I will either get adjusted or get terribly bored and may decide to move. I want to avoid moving around because of kid's school. 

Thank you very much for your help. It really means a lot for newcomers in a different country. Thank


----------



## rajeshsh79

Thank you both. Let my dates finalize and I will get in touch with you for help. I certainly will look in cyberjaya before I finalize.
Regards


----------



## Mads

Hi Rajesh, hope your plans for moving to KL is progressing well. I read you are still looking for a place to stay. I would say not to rule out living in the vicinity of KLCC as you'll find much more facilities for your family around. Prices are still affordable and if you are still looking, I can send you details for options in Ampang. Its a family size condo apartment with full facilities and it is directly linked to the LRT train system which will bring anywhere. Also the area is littered with international schools and amenities for everything and a good mix of expats.


----------

